
Somebody was on Sulawesi before 118,000 years ago - diodorus
http://johnhawks.net/weblog/reviews/archaeology/early/indonesia/van-den-burgh-sulawesi-talepu-2016.html
======
psykovsky
[http://johnhawks.net/weblog/reviews/archaeology/early/indone...](http://johnhawks.net/weblog/reviews/archaeology/early/indonesia/van-
den-burgh-sulawesi-talepu-2016.html)

~~~
dang
Thanks, fixed.

